
5G protection using “Holographic nano layer technology” in a USB stick - harel
https://5gbioshield.com/shop/
======
harel
Unboxing of previous gen device from same "manufacturer":
[http://www.quackometer.net/blog/2020/05/unboxing-a-5g-protec...](http://www.quackometer.net/blog/2020/05/unboxing-a-5g-protection-
device.html)

I'm not sure how this is allowed to be sold but apparently there is a big
enough market for it.

